# Front diff locking question



## 4x4king (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello, so since ive got snorkeled i try going through more. Every time i go i get stuck :/ mainly hung up but but my front diff has no locking feature is there any way i can modify it to lock or buy a diff that locks from a grizzly 350? Also would a 1 inch spring space hurt anything or break axels? Thanks i have a 08 yamaha bruin 350 4x4


----------

